# الشبكات المحلية الموسعة :



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

الشبكات المحلية الموسعة :
يمكن توسيع الشبكات المحلية LANباستخدام أي من الطرق التالية : 
· اتصالات لاسلكية بشبكات محلية أخرى. 
· وسائل المحاسبة المحمولة. 
· الوصول أو التحكم عن بعد RemoteAccess. ​ 
ولتحقيق اتصال لاسلكي بين الشبكات المحلية يستخدم جهاز يسمى جسر الشبكات المحلية اللاسلكي (Wireless LAN Bridge)، والذي يستطيع ووفقاً للظروف المناخية ربط شبكتين محليتين تبعدان عن بعضهما مسافة قد تصل إلى 4.8 كيلومتر. وتستخدم هذه الجسور أحد وسائط الإرسال اللاسلكية التالية : 
· موجات راديو الطيف الإنتشاري Spread SpectrumRadio. 
· الأشعة تحت الحمراء Infrared. 
إذا أردت الربط بين شبكات محلية تبعد عن بعضها أكثر من 4.8 كم, يمكن استخدام جسر لاسلكي طويل المدى Long RangeWireless Bridgeوهو يستخدم موجات راديو الطيف الإنتشاري لتحقيق اتصال لاسلكي بين شبكتين محليتين تبعدان عن بعضهما مسافة قد تصل إلى 40 كيلومتر. وتعتبر مكونات الجسور اللاسلكية الاعتيادية وطويلة المدى مرتفعة التكلفة، ولكنها تعتبر على كل حال أرخص من تمديد الأسلاك أو الألياف البصرية بين الشبكات المحلية البعيدة عن بعضها البعض. ويحتاج مستخدمو الكمبيوتر المحمول إلى مجموعة من الخدمات تتضمن: 
· الحصول على ملفات ضرورية من شبكات مؤسساتهم. 
· الوصول إلى الإنترنت. 
· إرسال رسائل البريد الإلكتروني. " 6"​ 

ولتوفير هذه الخدمات قامت IT Industry)) بتطوير تقنية جديدة تسمى المحاسبة المحمولة Mobile)Computing). لكي تتمكن من استخدام هذه التقنيات المحمولة فإنك ستحتاج إلى كارت شبكة خاصة يركب في جهازك المحمول. وقد أصبحت مواصفات الجمعية الدولية لكارت ذاكرة الكمبيوتر الشخصيInternational Association) (PCMCIA)Personal Computer Memory Card ) هي المقياس المستخدم لبطاقات الشبكة أو البطاقات الأخرى المستخدمة في الكمبيوتر المحمول. 
وهناك أنواع عديدة لكروت شبكة (PCMCIA) وتتضمن: 
· ISDN Adapter . 
·Fax Modem..
· . Ethernet And Fast Ethernet Cards.​ 
ويعتبر حجم كارت الشبكة مماثلاً لحجم كارت الائتمان ويركب بسهولة في شق خاص (Slot) في الكمبيوتر المحمول. ولتتصل بشبكتك عن بعد باستخدام كمبيوترك المحمول فإنك ستحتاج إلى استخدام شبكة الهاتف السلكية أو أحد الوسائط اللاسلكية. في حالة استخدام شبكة الهاتف السلكية ستحتاج إلى فاكس مودم أو موائم (ISDN)أما إذا كان الاتصال لاسلكياً فقد تستخدم تقنية الراديو أو تقنية الخليوي (Cellular)، وفي هذه الحالة ستستخدم (Antenna) صغير يقوم بالاتصال مع أبراج الراديو القريبة وبعدها تقوم الأقمار الصناعية التي تدور في مدار قريب بالتقاط الإشارات من أبراج الراديو المحلية وتقوم ببثها إلى الوجهة المطلوبة، وفي بعض الحالات تقوم الأقمار الصناعية بالتقاط الإشارات من الجهاز المحمول مباشرة دون الحاجة إلى تدخل أبراج الراديو وتقوم ببثها إلى وجهتها. ​ 
* إرسال واستقبال إشارات الكمبيوتر المحمول اللاسلكية :​ 
تستخدم الإشارات اللاسلكية الأنظمة التالية : 
· اتصالات حزم الراديو Packet-Radio)(Communication. 
· الشبكات الخلوية Cellular) (Networks. 
· أنظمة الميكروويف (Microwave Systems ) . ​ 
يقوم النظام الأول Packet-Radio)Communication) بتقسيم الإرسال إلى حزم شبيهة بالحزم في الشبكات المحلية. وتضمن هذه الحزم الأقسام التالية : 
· عنوان المرسل. 
· عنوان المستقبل. 
· معلومات تصحيح الأخطاء (Error-Correction(Information. 
· البيانات المرسلة. ​ 
ثم تلتقط هذه الحزم من قبل الأقمار الصناعية التي تعيد بثها مرة أخرى، ويستطيع أي جهاز يمتلك المعدات المطلوبة استلام هذه الحزم وذلك طبعاً إذا تطابق عنوانه مع عنوان المستقبل في الحزمة. ومعدل نقل البيانات باستخدام هذا النظام يتراوح بين 4 و 19.2 كيلوبت في الثانية. 
يمكن استخدام الشبكات الخلوية لنقل البيانات لاسلكياً باستخدام تقنية حزم البيانات الرقمية الخليوية Cellular Digital Packet Data) (CDPD) ) وفيها يتم أيضاً تقسيم البيانات إلى حزم صغيرة ترسل عبر الشبكة الخلوية بين المكالمات الصوتية عندما يكون النظام غير مشغول. تصل سرعة نقل البيانات باستخدام هذا النظام إلى 9.8 كيلوبت في الثانية (وفي الشبكات الحديثة تكون السرعة أكبر) وهي تعاني من نوع من التأخر Delay) ) يتراوح بين 1 إلى 5 ثوان. " 6"​ 




أما الاتصال اللاسلكي باستخدام موجات الميكروويف فإنه يشترط توجيه مباشر لكلا الجهازين المرسل والمستقبل أحدهما نحو الآخر دون وجود عائق بينهما كما بالشكل : ​ 


تعتبر موجات الميكروويف الوسيلة المثلى لربط بنايتين معاً بوضع مستقبل ((Receiverعلى سطح كل عمارة بدلاً من مد الأسلاك تحت الأرض. كما أنها مفيدة في حالة توفير الاتصال عبر المساحات الواسعة والمفتوحة مثل الأجسام المائية أو الصحاري. ويتكون نظام الميكروويف من : 
· جهازي Transceiverواحد لإرسال الإشارة والأخر لاستقبالها. 
· طبقين لاقطين للإشارة يوجه كل منها نحو الآخر ويوضعان في مكان مرتفع مثل قمة برج أو سطح عمارة عالية. " 6"​ 









* الألمان يبتكرون الشبكة اللاسلكية الأسرع فيالعالم :​ 
قام باحثون ألمان بتطوير أسرع شبكةلاسلكية لنقل البيانات في العالم، وقد وصل حجم البيانات المنقولة واحد غيغا بايت فيالثانية الواحدة.
وتُعد هذه الخطوة قفزة كبيرة في سرعة نقل البيانات عبر الشبكاتالحاسوبية، حيث لا يزيد متوسط سرعات الشبكات اللاسلكية الحالية عن 50 ميغا بايت فيالثانية.
وللوصول لهذه السرعة الفائقة في نقل البيانات، زاوج الباحثون بيناستخدام عدد كبير نسبياً من الهوائيات /3 للإرسال و4 للاستقبال/ وبين تقنية أخرىتسمى "التقسيم متعدد الأوجه لنطاق التردد".
وتسمح هذه التقنية بإرسال عدة إشارات بين نقطتين في اللحظة الواحدة منخلال أكثر من مرسل، وعبر أكثر من نطاق ترددي.
ولتفادي حدوث أي تداخل بينالإشارات المختلفة، تقوم هذه التقنية بتقسيم الإشارات الحاملة للبيانات إلى وحداتأصغر، تنتقل بصورة متزامنة ومتوافقة، بحيث يتم تقليل تداخل الإشارات إلى الحدالأدنى.
وقد اضطر الباحثون إلى تصميم برامج وتطبيقات للارتقاء بالحواسيب المتاحةالآن، ذات القدرات المحدودة نسبياً، لتتمكن من توفير القدرات الحاسوبية الفائقةالمطلوبة للقيام بعمليات تقسيم الإشارات ثم إعادة تجميعها بصورة لحظية.
وستؤديالتقنية الجديدة إلى تحقيق الاستفادة القصوى من النطاقات الترددية، مما يعنياستخدام أقل قدر ممكن من الطاقة في إرسال البيانات بين الأجهزة الحاسوبية المتصلةببعضها البعض لاسلكياً.
ومن المتوقع خلال العقد القادم أن تصل سرعات الشبكاتاللاسلكية إلى 10 أضعاف السرعة التي تحققت حتى الآن /أي 10 غيغابايت ." 7 "​ 
* الأمن في أجهزة الشبكات اللاسلكية :
حسب بعض التقديرات، خلال خمس سنوات سيدخل اكثر من مليار مستخدِم شبكة الإنترنتفي أي لحظة وأي مكان، باستخدام الهاتف النقال وأجهزة لاسلكية أخرى، وتستمر الشبكاتاللاسلكية في التكاثر داخل المؤسسات. بالنسبة للعديد من المؤسسات، تعد تكنولوجيااللاسلكي بالوصول إلى مجالات أوسع وابعد وتعزيز السرعة والمرونة ولكن مواطن الضعفالمعروفة والتي تستغل بسهولة في بروتوكولات اللاسلكي تجعل استخدام اللاسلكي عرضةلمخاطر أمنية كبيرة.
هناك عدد من التقنيات، من التوثق إلى التشفير، التي يمكن أن تساعد المؤسسة علىتحقيق اتصال لاسلكي اكثر أمنا عبر الشبكات. بدمج هذه الوسائل والمفاهيم في حل أمنيشامل، تستطيع المؤسسة كسب ميزة تنافسية من السرعة وزيادة نقاط الوصول التي توفرهاتقنية اللاسلكي وفي الوقت نفسه تحد من خطر الاختراق. " 9 "​ 
* شبكة الحاسبات المحلية اللاسلكية مميزاتها وعيوبها : ​ 
تعتبر بيئة التوصيل اللاسلكية ((Wireless Environment الخيار الأفضل لإنشاء الشبكات، فهي لا تحتاج إلى تمديد كبلات بين أطراف الشبكة، إضافة إلى انخفاض الأسعار الخاصة بتجهيزات الشبكات، مما يؤدي إلى زيادة حجم الطلب على استخدام الشبكات ونمو بيئة التوصيل اللاسلكي التي كانت مقتصرة على الشركات الكبيرة والمؤسسات، فهي قادرة على اختراق الجدران والحواجز، لأن ترددها الموجي يبلغ 2.4 (ميغاهرتز) . 
إن صعوبة ومشاكل الشبكات السلكية المعتمدة على الكابلات أدت إلى تزايد الحاجة للشبكات اللاسلكية، مما يعني أن أهمية الشبكات اللاسلكية ازدادت ازدياداً كبيراً. 
يمكن تشبيه الشبكات اللاسلكية بشبكات الهاتف المحمول، فالمستخدم يستطيع الانتقال إلى أي مكان يحلو له، ويبقى مع ذلك متصلاً بشبكته ما دام يقع في المدى الذي تغطيه هذه الشبكة. 
قد يكون مصطلح لاسلكي مضلل نوعاً ما، لأن أغلب الشبكات لا تكون لاسلكية تماماً. ففي أغلب الأحيان تكون هذه الشبكات خليط من الأجهزة الموصلة بأسلاك وأجهزة أخرى موصلة لاسلكياً. هذا النوع من الشبكات يطلق عليه اسم الشبكات الهجينة ((Hybridكما ذكر سابقاً .​ 
يمكن تقسيم الشبكات اللاسلكية كما ذكر سابقاً إلى ثلاثة أقسام أساسية: 
* شبكات لاسلكية محلية Wireless LANs. 
* شبكات لاسلكية محلية ممتدةWirelessExtended LANs . 
* شبكات لاسلكية لأجهزة متنقلة Wireless Network for MobileComputers. ​ 

ويتمثل الاختلاف في : إمكانات النقل المستخدمة مع كل نوع، وقدراتها، وأساليب النقل الفنية. 
وتستخدم بعض الشبكات اللاسلكية الضوء لنقل البيانات، وهي نوعا ن: 
* شبكات الأشعة تحت الحمراء. 
* شبكات الليزر، وهي توفر سرعات عالية جداً لكن تكلفتها مرتفعة جداً. 
ترسل البيانات باستخدام ثنائي مصدر للضوء(Diode Light Emitting )((LED، أو ثنائي حاقن لليزر Injection Laser Diode) (ILD)). ​ 
لا تستطيع إشارات الأشعة تحت الحمراء اختراق الجدران أو الأجسام الصلبة، كما أنها تضعف إذا تعرضت لإضاءة شديدة، أما إذا انعكست هذه الإشارات عن الجدران فإنها تخسر نصف طاقتها مع كل انعكاس، ونظراً لمداها وثباتها المحدودين فإنها تستخدم عادة في الشبكات المحلية الصغيرة. 
يتراوح المدى الترددي الذي تعمل فيه الأشعة تحت الحمراء بين 100 جيغاهرتز و300 تيراهرتز. ​ 
ميزات الشبكة اللاسلكية :
* نطاق واسع للتغطية يصل إلى 100 متر تقريباً. 
* توفر الوقت والجهد عند إنشاء الشبكة المحلية، إذ إن إعداد الجهاز ليكون جزءاً من الشبكة لا يتطلب سوى إضافة محول لاسلكي في الجهاز الجديد. 
* تعطي مرونة في اختيار موقع الجهاز وتوفر قابلية الحركة بحرية داخل حدود الشبكة. 
* تمكن من ربط شبكتين محليتين متباعدتين أو أكثر لاسلكياً دون الحاجة إلى مد الأسلاك في الشوارع.​ 
عيوب الشبكة اللاسلكية :
* يُعدُّ سعرها عالياً مقارنه بالشبكة السلكية، إذ إنها تكلف عادة ثلاثة أضعاف الشبكة السلكية. ولذلك لا ينصح بها داخل المكتب الصغير أو المنزل، لكنها قد تكون الحل الأمثل والأرخص لبعض الاستخدامات. 
* تُعدُّ بطيئة نوعاً ما في نقل البيانات مقارنة بالشبكة السلكية، إذ إن سرعتها تصل إلى 11 ميجابايت بالثانية، في حين تبلغ السرعة في (الإيثرنت ) 100 ميغابت بالثانية. " 8 "​


----------

